# Happy 10th Birthday Misty



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy 10th Birthday to Misty. From day 1 it's been an adventure. She is the Queen of the house. In her younger years I had to always try to stay one step ahead of her, most of the time she was about 10 steps ahead of me. She is the garbage thief in the house, but she also keeps order amongst all the dogs. She is loving, nurturing and so very smart. The good in her outweighs the bad and I'm so happy that after three owners she found her forever home with us. She has made life interesting and I couldn't imagine my little queen in any other home....


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Misty!!:birthday: She looks a big teddy bear!!


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Awww.......what a sweetie pie! Happy birthday Misty!


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy 10th Birthday, Misty!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy 10th pretty girl!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Misty!!! She's a beauty, and she looks like she would keep everyone in line!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Misty enjoying her cake ...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bear GSD said:


> Happy Birthday Misty!!! She's a beauty, and she looks like she would keep everyone in line!


That saying who rescued who is perfect for us. She was returned to the shelter 3 times. When I got found her at the shelter, completely not looking for a dog, she had just had surgery. The shelter had repaired an ACL, which I just recently found out. She was a volunteer favorite and I thank God they helped her instead of putting her down. I brought her home with staples still in her leg. She fast became a part of the family. She was there for my son during high school and she has helped me raise five dogs. She is unbelievably smart, she can open child proof locks to get to garbageI was having a rough time when she came along and we all survived together. I just adore her:wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Misty!!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Happy birthday Misty!! She's a lovely little floofy ball, adorable! How wonderful she found such a great home in the end, sweet story.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Misty, may you have many healthy years ahead . Enjoy being spoiled today


----------

